# Beginner hunters



## Slingshot hunter101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi there i will be talking about going for your first hunt with a slingshot what is need and what kind of ammo is good


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hunting with a slingshot is ILLEGAL in Australia.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and welcome to the slingshot forum. LOL


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

A slingshot bands of appropriate power and ammo ofer 1/2 inch


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out this section:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Plenty of bands to choose from, but I would use some .44 lead.

Good luck, I think humans should be able to *responsibly* hunt wherever they want.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Hunting with a slingshot is ILLEGAL in Australia.


Do you have a reference for this? I have been unable to find a list of weapons that are permitted for hunting in Australia. Slingshots are legal in some Australian states but I have not found anything that says whether or not they are legal for hunting.

And I note that introduced "pest" species are legal to hunt in most (all??) states ... these include rabbits, hares, and starlings. Such small game would easily fall to a slingshot ... unless of course use of a slingshot is actually prohibited.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Speak to the Department of Primary Industries, Game Licensing Unit on +61 2 6391 3750


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Always remember, shoot to kill, never just wound an animal because you think its entertaining. and my philosiphy, ALWAYS EAT WHAT YOU KILL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Speak to the Department of Primary Industries, Game Licensing Unit on +61 2 6391 3750


Is that a federal office or for some particular state? Are there any on-line sources for the regulations?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SlingshotMadness said:


> Always remember, shoot to kill, never just wound an animal because you think its entertaining. and my philosiphy, ALWAYS EAT WHAT YOU KILL


I keep seeing this mantra of "Eat what you kill", but I don't care who I piss off, I'm NOT eating cockroaches, flies, mice and rats, most snakes, skunks, possums, *****, and poisonous toads.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I can add coyotes and crows to that list, but I also have to admit I love **** and eat everyone I can catch, baked **** and sweet potatoes is an old southern delicacy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I only had **** once, but Mom didn't know how to cook it. I haven't killed one in 60 years, and have no intentions of killing one now. I'm with you on Coyote and Crows.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't pass up mice and rats not that they are always on the menu but they have been.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Don't pass up mice and rats not that they are always on the menu but they have been.


Were they any good Joe? I don't know if I would mess with a mouse, to little meat.. But if I had the opportunity to try rat I am sure I would. I have eaten fried cockroaches and pill bugs, why not a rat


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

Charles said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Hunting with a slingshot is ILLEGAL in Australia.
> ...


to my knowledge, slingshots with wrist brace and store bought slingshots are illegal, however, if made at home it is fine... Hrawk, help me out?? :screwy:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they taste good but when you are doing survival schools a lot of stuff tastes good and mice and rats are easy to get compared to the big game so they help make you get by the paiute indains ate a lot of the a long with grasshoppers also if you have never tryed a capenter ant try it taste like a sour patch kid sweet and sour.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

sandynoobhead said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


Slingshots can be legally sold in a number of Australian states:

http://www.outdoorswarehouse.com.au/pages/Weapons-Laws-and-Regulations.html

Here is the information from the site:

*QLD: Slingshots are currently available for sale, however you must be over 18yrs of age to purchase.*
QLD Weapons Act
Weapons Categories Regulation



*NSW: Slingshots are illegal in NSW and can't be sold.*
NSW Weapons Act
Schedule 1 - Prohibited Weapons

*ACT: Slingshots are currently available for sale, however you must be over 18yrs of age to purchase.*
ACT Weapons Act
ACT Prohibited Weapons Act - Schedule 1

*VICTORIA: Commercially made complete slingshots are considered a prohibited weapon. *
VIC Weapons Act
Control of Weapons Regulations 2011

*TAS: Slingshots are legal in Tasmanian as long as they are used on private property (Confirmed by contact at http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/ImportingWeapons-PoliceCertificationTest.pdf) *
TAS Weapons Act

*SA: Slingshots are considered a Dangerous Article, and exemption must be presented.*
SA Weapons Act
SA Weapons Regulations

*WA: Slingshots are illegal in WA and can't be sold.*
WA Weapons Act
WA Weapons Regulations

*NT: Slingshots are illegal in NT and can't be sold.*
Weapons Control Regulation
NT Legislation Database

I am wondering if they are legal for hunting. Any on-line references would be helpful.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By the way, for those of you in Australia, I note that even where slingshots are listed as prohibited weapons, there is sometimes a provision for obtaining a permit for possession and use. For example, in NSW, you may join a gun or archery club, or even form a slingshot club for competitions. You may then apply for a permit ... see the situation in NSW, for example:

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/services/firearms/permits/prohibited_weapon_permits/sporting

I am not sure how difficult the process would be ... and in the case of an existing gun or archery club, you would of course have to have the support of the club.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Homemade slingshots are kind of legal in WA. The law specifies commercial slingshots as being prohibited.

I say "kind of" in the sense that slingshots that are homemade could be counted as part of the firearm act:

* firearm *includes any lethal firearm and *any other weapon* of any description from which any shot, bullet, or other missile can be discharged or propelled or which, by any alteration in the construction or fabric thereof, can be made capable of discharging or propelling any shot, bullet or other missile

Of course that would also include the human arm being a firearm, most other states appear to be the same.

Essentially everything is illegal in Australia it only comes down to what you would actually be prosecuted for, think banana republic legal system and you get the idea.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

In the words of August...

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I wouldn't mess with house mice but field ones are supposed to be good, I never tried before though. let me know how to cook?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanx Charles, you've always been a big help!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

roast it over the fire mice and rats carry a virus that can be pasted to people so singeing the hair is a good idea the skin gut roast.


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I just want to show my appreciation for Charles and everyone attempting to keep the activities we discuss within the reasonable limits of the law.


----------



## sailorruss (Mar 20, 2018)

Henry the Hermit said:


> SlingshotMadness said:
> 
> 
> > Always remember, shoot to kill, never just wound an animal because you think its entertaining. and my philosiphy, ALWAYS EAT WHAT YOU KILL
> ...


Rattlesnake is delicious. Very much like pork but with a lighter texture.


----------

